# Sushi restaurant - restaurant-style green tea



## inchrisin (Jan 3, 2013)

I've always enjoyed drinking the house green tea at sushi restaurants.  To my understanding it's a powder.  I don't get the same flavor out of a tea bag, and I've bought some green tea powder that has added sugar in it.  That was WAY TOO SWEET and belonged on ice cream or something.  Any ideas of how I can replicate this tasty beverage at home?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 3, 2013)

I prefer leaf green tea myself, but you might be thinking of "Matcha", which is a green tea powder.

Matcha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## roadfix (Jan 3, 2013)

I think it's pretty rare serving powdered green tea in any Japanese restaurant.  There are many other types of leafy green tea, some not normally meant for the general household, but are served in some Japanese restaurants.


----------



## inchrisin (Jan 3, 2013)

It seems like every time I go into a sushi place the tea is very similar in Indiana. It's got kind of a light earthyness and almost a roasted rice flavor. I'm not sure how they do it but they tell me it's powdered green tea. I want! 

Edit:  As for the matcha that looks too dark.  The tea I get is very clean looking and mildly yellowish/greenish.  Very similar in color to when you use a tea bag.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 3, 2013)

inchrisin said:


> It's got kind of a light earthyness and almost a roasted rice flavor. I'm not sure how they do it but they tell me it's powdered green tea. I want!


The roasted rice flavor you describe sounds like genmaicha tea, which contains (you guessed it) roasted rice.

Genmaicha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> The roasted rice flavor you describe sounds like genmaicha tea, which contains (you guessed it) roasted rice.
> 
> Genmaicha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That's what I was thinking, too!  One of my favorites.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 16, 2013)

Not to dredge up an old thread, but I was able to find organic genmaicha teabags at Whole Foods today. $3.99 for 16 teabags.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Not to dredge up an old thread, but I was able to find organic genmaicha teabags at Whole Foods today. $3.99 for 16 teabags.



Eden Brand, thanks Steve.  That is a great price!  One of my favorite teas.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

I went to Japan last year (Tokyo and Yokohama) and most of the restaurant I went to were serving "sencha" (means "grilled green tea"). I have often seen it under its powder form, the "matcha".

The flavor is indeed not sweet at all. It's bitter, but I got used to it and I liked it. Don't know if this helps...


----------

